# Sliptips?



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

I was sitting here thinking tonight, what is going to give me the best chance and "keeping" fish? I've been looking at sliptips a little bit and while I know they are generally used for larger game, my question is are they a pain in the ass to remove from your fish? 

If so, then I will discontinue looking at them and stay with the standard "flopper" type tip. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

as i know yes you can remove them and prep them for the next shot, it is very time consuming

and you might as well just plan on surfacing as soon as you shoot him. Get yourself one of the new hybrids i been using for the past year. awesome shaft all one peice sonstruction.and you wont break it. if you shoot it into a steel ship you can just put another edge on it on youre SI.

i have always had good luck with them. you shooting in the tourney? good luck. oh yeah and if everyone could please post exactly where they are going(include gps #) i would appreciate it. you know just so we dont run up on you.HAHAHA. 

Ive been sanding the skin off my trigger finger for a week now so it becomes one with the gun.Crazy?Prepared?Psycopathic?Whatever im just ready to kill something.

hopefully this rain is going to let up for us this weekend


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

I've used them but they can be difficult to remove..if they do not run all the way through the fish, and even if they do, when pulling it back through it can get caught up as well. I had a dive on the tenneco when I was using one. Shot a grouper and got it out. Then shot an AJ and had to surface...couldn't remove the thing from the fish, had to cut it out.

So you get good holding power but I would reccomend them only for free diving and returning the fish to the boat.

I do like these:


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I DEFINATELY don't want to run into anybody during this tournament, so since someone has to take the first step to make sure we don't have any snaffues out there....

we will be starting out at 

n30 17.450 w87 13.257

Then were gonna hit some real deep stuff, that rarely gets fished,

n30 11.333 w87 13.057 and n 30 16.138 w 87 10.157

Then of course, our guarunteed sweet spot.... n30 17.795 w 87 18.720

With those sweet numbers I just came across, you guys are all goin down!!!


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

I can't believe you're giving away all these great spots. I'll be monitoring Joe Patti's parking lot for any suspicious activity.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *flyingfishr (7/13/2008)*I was sitting here thinking tonight, what is going to give me the best chance and "keeping" fish? I've been looking at sliptips a little bit and while I know they are generally used for larger game, my question is are they a pain in the ass to remove from your fish?
> 
> If so, then I will discontinue looking at them and stay with the standard "flopper" type tip. Thanks for the advice.




Bought my first speargun in 1991 in Louisiana. It came with a tri-cut slip tip and stainless steel cable. Used it once on the oil rigs and shot one fish. Spent the rest of the dive trying to get the darn thing out.Ever since then, I've been using a rotating long winged twin spinner rock point. The only time I've lost a fish is when I gut shot it.Hitthe fish in the gill plate andthe spear will rarely ever pull out.The rock point is far more suitable for working around wrecks and bridge rubble.The breakaway is better suited forfree divers.Hope this helps.


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

All great information, thanks to everyone that chimed in. It's pretty much as I thought it would be, very diffacult to remove once it's in there. I do like that double flopper with retainer combo dealy tip that bmoore showed in his thread, I think that could make a big difference. I've also been considering those hybrid shafts that Sniper Spear-it is talking about. I've hear really good things about them as well. We'll see how my tips work out this weekend and then I'll make my final decision.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Bmoore showed a sliptip - that's all I use and if you punch though a fish it's not too hard to get out if it embeds then you're cutting but I cut / chum in the water. 



Had a discussion with Fritz on "detachable tip" and "Slip-Tip" for spears.



Slip-Tip












Detachable












And yea Fritz I'm waiting to hear from you if you have the "slip-tip" in and shaft for the biller yet? oke



:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

_n stressleses picture, the bottom ones are "true" slip tips. _The top set of tips are called Break-aways.


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

I suppose if either the Riffe or Biller that I win this weekend is big enough I'll outfit it with the non-true sliptip, or the break away tip. I like the idea of being able to retain the floppers with the retaining ring. I can see the tip on the detachable tip getting all sorts of jacked up inside my fish, next thing you know, I'm grunting and weezing and thrashing about with a bloody fish here comes Mr. Bull. I don't want him to take my 70 lb. AJ, so the quicker I can get the tip out the better...I digress.


----------



## Harry Brosofsky (Oct 4, 2007)

Use a rock point spear and yu wont have any issues. If you don't fully penetrate the fish, you can easily push the tip through (not so easy witha slip tip or breakaway), then lock down the floppers and pull it back through.

Harry


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Yep - the retaining rings slip on the flopper's so it pulls through somewhat easily. I shove it through like Harry and grab the cable pull the tip back, fold the flopper's under the ring and pull the spear out of my new dinner companion.

Unlike Harry I think the chisel tip is easier to sharpen the the smooth point "rock point" but that's why they sell both. 

Rock Point









Good - *cutting*- Point (yea baby!) Basically the "slip-tip" is this with a cable that attaches this to a retainer on the shaft.









My tips...










:mmmbeer
Stressless


----------



## JSeaWach (Oct 29, 2007)

Tri-cut, small profile diameter as possible, no break-away cable...over time the cables fray and kink and become increasingly difficult and time consuming to remove and re-load...They were great when I could notshoot for s**t and needed the break-away to keep an AJ from gaining leverage on the shaft and pulling the tip out...accuracy and good penetration make cables unnecessary. Have fun, be safe and good luck guys; see you at the weigh-in party!:toast


----------



## Harry Brosofsky (Oct 4, 2007)

That's what I am talking about...a 6mm shaft with riveted on floppers and a rock point...1 piece, 1 shot, 1 kill, no need to worry about the fish leveraging out the spear shaft. You can add a chisel point if you want, but the rockpoint works very well.










Harry


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *Harry Brosofsky (7/17/2008)*That's what I am talking about...a 6mm shaft with riveted on floppers and a rock point...1 piece, 1 shot, 1 kill, no need to worry about the fish leveraging out the spear shaft. You can add a chisel point if you want, but the rockpoint works very well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's similar to my setup. The chisel point is easily damaged on rocks and wrecks. Once the tip of the chisel point breaks, you pretty much need a grinder to refinish it. The rock point on the other hand, can easily be sharpened on the boat with a file.


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey Harry,

Now that is a good tip. 

What kind of gun do you shoot? Can you get those for Riffes, do you make em yourself?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Rock points, extremely sharpened on a grinder to a needle point make for good penatration.

However, I have found, in my opinion, that for large, boney fish, like a snappers thick gill plate, that a tri-cut actually, (and surprisingly) gets better penatration.

Herees my theroy why. A pointed tip pokes a hole into the bone plate, and is trying to shove the rest of the thicker part of the tip thru the hole it started. 

However, with a well sharpened tri-cut, it is not trying to force smooth mettle thru the hole it started, it is instead cutting the opening wider with the 3 "blades" going at an angle down the side, and "splitting" bone and allowing the tip to pass thru much easier.

Much like a ax splitting thru an oak log, or a chisle splitting stone or a brick.

I got 6 tips in yesterday Josh, 5 rotating, and one breakaway. Half are rockpoint, and half are tri-cut, so the boat will be well stocked with an arsenal. I am going to massage them on the grinder today, and make them stupid-wicked-fresh!

I am saving the breakaway for me, so if a fish mangles my shaft, and I have to rig up my backup shaft, I will outfit it with the breakaway so that I knowthe shaftwill last the rest of the tourney.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Clay - yep that's proven in archery broadheads for big game - very same principal. They will all kill fish with a well placed shot and we know that NO-BODY ever flubs a shot or risks a low profile shot at a good fish as it is about to "disappear"? Anyway, this was not for the pros that have shot 1000's of fish and always miss clean. It's for the 90% of us that are human and get to do it once in awhile. 



I've got rock points and chisel points slip tips and spin-shafts. Just my preference - also for the solid shaft guys you know what happens when that 1 out of 100 fish you didn't stone does when you touch the shaft. That doesn't happen with the slip-tip - well not as blow-up frenzy. Just thoughts at lunch time wishing I was shooting the MBT this weekend instead of driving to Sumpter, SC... yech.



Good luck to all this weekend and hopefully this helps somebody gain some info and kill a couple fish.



:grouphug

Stressless


----------



## Harry Brosofsky (Oct 4, 2007)

> *bmoore Now that is a good tip. What kind of gun do you shoot? Can you get those for Riffes, do you make em yourself?*


*

I have a Sea HornetOcean Rhino Classic 52". See http://www.slinginsteel.com/classic.html#rhino. Here's a pic:










The whole gun is covered in Rhino Lining...it will not absorb any water, has phenomenal grip, and doesn't get banged up.

The rock point is fully threaded, so any 6mm spear tip can be screwed on if a rock point is not desired. They also sell shafts that have a straight thread so you can use a slip tip or anything else you'd like. 

As for dulling on reefs and wrecks...I try to shoot fish, not metal and coral 

Harry*


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Harry,

I don't intentionally shoot wrecks/rocks. However, three 5/8" bands will, under some circumstances, at close range drive the spear thru the fish. If the fish is just in frontthe wreck/rock, the spear will hit it.


----------

